# Troisième (et dernière) tournée d'adieux



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

Bonjour.

Un forum est un lieu d'échange - on y prend, on y apporte. Pas forcément à égales quantités, ça dépend des jours, des gens...

Bref.

Ici, ça fait un bout de temps que j'y traîne.
Je n'y trouve plus rien que la satisfaction d'une vieille manie chronophage et mécanique.
J'ai l'impression de n'avoir plus grand chose à y apporter.

Donc, départ.

Sauf que la manie est devenue addictive, je n'arrive pas à décrocher.
J'ai besoin d'aide - ça tombe bien, non ?

Alors, si qui de droit voulait bien clôturer mon compte dans des délais raisonnables, ça serait sympa.

Voilà.
Je ne détesterais pas que vous pleuriez beaucoup en vous arrachant les cheveux, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire.


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne détesterais pas que vous pleuriez beaucoup en vous arrachant les cheveux, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire.



Encore heureux !


Ceci dit, je n'ai pas eu le loisir de te rencontrer dans la vraie vie ; dommage parce qu'on aurait pu se battre ou s'apprécier.
Qui sait ?

Je me prévois ça pour une prochaine vie


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

C'est drôle, venant de toi 
________________________________________

Cela fait quelques temps que je cherche à quitter ce forum, cela devrait être possible, sans devoir donner je ne sais quelle clef pour ce faire.

Par exemple comme cela peut se faire ailleurs, avec un simple questionnaire, avec un avertissement du genre ... si vous ... vous perdrez tous vos acquis lors d'un éventuel retour ... mais non on veut entrer dans ma sphère privée pour supprimer mon compte.

Il ne me reste que la solution de couper les ponts en étant ferme ... Point Barre ... je ne viens plus :love: question de temps en somme  de volonté ... 
_________________________________________

Pleurer sur le départ de qui que se soit, jamais, je n'ai jamais retenu qui que se soit, ni un collaborateur, ni ma femme ... ceux qui sont restés l'ont fait de plein gré, ceux qui sont parti également ...


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juin 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai l'impression de n'avoir plus grand chose à y apporter



là ce n'est pas à toi d'en juger 



PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai l'impression de n'avoir plus grand chose à y apporter



qu'as tu à y perdre ? 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------




chailleran6 a dit:


> vous perdrez tous vos acquis



nos quoi ? :mouais:




chailleran6 a dit:


> Cela fait quelques temps que je cherche à quitter ce forum




comment quitter un forum_ pour les nuls_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

Les points disco ... tout simplement

Je ne fais pas partie des nuls ... 
Tout simplement, je ne donnerai pas le renseignement voulu
Faut simplifier la procédure de sortie définitive du Forum


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Les points disco ... tout simplement



ah ça

c'est tout ?

'fin tu y accordes l'importance que tu veux hein


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Il ne me reste que la solution de couper les ponts en étant ferme ... Point Barre ... je ne viens plus :love: question de temps en somme  de volonté ...



Ouais, mais en la matière, j'ai un peu la volonté d'un vieux flan, alors bon...


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juin 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais en la matière, j'ai un peu la volonté d'un vieux flan, alors bon...



comment il fait sa crise de la quarantaine l'ôt hé


----------



## Fìx (7 Juin 2011)

Moi j'le veux bien ton compte si t'en veux plus.... 


Si ça peut m'permettre d'être drôle.... :rose: 



Sans dec'.... j'ferai bien celui qu'en a rien à foutre, mais en vrai, non... :hein:

Allez, sans blague, reste un peu (même si c'est moins souvent! :rose: )..... En plus j'suis sûr qu'y'a plein de blagues bien pourries à faire avec iCloud!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2011)

On sait où se retrouver de toutes façon


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Ceci dit, je n'ai pas eu le loisir de te rencontrer dans la vraie vie



Bah, tu aurais été déçu : je n'ai pas vraiment les cheveux rouges, en fait...


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juin 2011)

Depuis que je te connais, je m'arrache les cheveux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2011)

- Version _À la Recherche du temps perdu_ :

Les points disco, ce n'est rien. Moins que rien même. Mais le capital de sympathie qu'ils représentent, la forme d'aménité sans calcul qu'ils expriment, ça c'est quelque chose. Surtout venant d'inconnus qui pourraient tout autant se faire plaisir en étant gratuitement odieux, compte-tenu de l'anonymat protecteur d'Internet et de la déresponsabilisation éthique qui en découle (en résumé : des chieurs aigris).

Je n'en suis pas encore au stade de l'usure dans la fréquentation de ce forum, mais je sens que cela viendra et que je serai tôt ou tard confronté au même problème que PonkHead. Ceci dit, l'idée de son départ m'attriste de manière surprenante. Garder la dent dure et l'esprit lucide sans jamais céder à la facilité de la méchanceté gratuite ou bêtement cynique : c'est un équilibre difficile que PonkHead a réussi, me semble-t-il, à maîtriser. J'aimais bien sa forme particulière d'intelligence. Et son numéro de duettiste iconoclaste et teigneux avec Jugnin est l'une des choses les plus drôles que je connaisse.


Même s'il n'y a que lui qui puisse redonner du sens à sa présence ici, ce ne serait pas juste de le laisser partir sans lui faire savoir que sa valeur humaine a été, sinon reconnue (ce serait présomptueux), du moins pressentie, par des gens qui ne le connaissaient que par le biais de ses interventions.


- Version _Sélection du Reader's Digest_ : 

Ce serait bien si PonkHead s'attardait encore un peu ici.


----------



## Fìx (7 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> - Version _Sélection du Reader's Digest_ :
> 
> Ce serait bien si PonkHead s'attardait encore un peu ici.



J'ai lu que ça et j'ai trouvé ça super chiant!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> J'ai lu que ça et j'ai trouvé ça super chiant!



T'es qu'un snob...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Et son numéro de duettiste iconoclaste et teigneux avec Jugnin



Teigneux, c'est jugnin - moi je suis l'autre, là, le mot bizarre.
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (7 Juin 2011)

Maiiiiis heeuuuuuuuu, grrrrrrrr, :hein::hein:

Ca faisait quelques temps que je le sentais mal tout ça... pis avec le fils sur les groupes, jme suis dit que ça commençait vraiment à sentir le sapin par ici...
Mais là, ça se confirme :hein:
Déjà qu'il reste plus grand monde de ceux qui m'ont amenée à trainer par là (dans l'ombre, parceque j'ai aucune répartie...)
faites ièch tous

merde


à mort le système


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juin 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors, si qui de droit voulait bien clôturer mon compte dans des délais raisonnables, ça serait sympa.



Tu paies ta tournée à la prochaine Terrasse de la Cave pour fêter çà ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

Alors, une enveloppe est disponible au bureau...

Ah non, merde, je suis pas au bureau, justement.
Vous allez même pas me filer des bon FNAC et une carte rigolotte avec écrit 12 fois "bonne continuation" dessus.
crotte !

Remarquez, ça m'évitera de vous abreuvez de cidre tiède et de curly dans des assiettes en carton en échange...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2011)

Bof, moi j'ai jamais servi à rien, donc je peux rester ici le coeur léger.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

Mais si bobby, une fois...
T'as dit un truc.
je crois.
Je ne sais plus, je crois que t'as dit un truc, voyons...

"vire la plist" - ah non, ça c'était Ed.

Bon, là, ça me reviens pas, mais je suis persuadé qu'une fois t'as dit un truc pertinent !


----------



## boodou (7 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bof, moi j'ai jamais servi à rien, donc je peux rester ici le coeur léger.



Faut bien que quelqu'un reste pour gérer la baronnie !


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juin 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors, une enveloppe est disponible au bureau...
> 
> Ah non, merde, je suis pas au bureau, justement.
> Vous allez même pas me filer des bon FNAC et une carte rigolotte avec écrit 12 fois "bonne continuation" dessus.
> ...



On te faire un pot de départ à la Mammuth.

[YOUTUBE]lC4h3-knLgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

Ah ouais, trop bien, l'ambiance !

T'as aussi la version du pot du type qu'est resté là deux mois, personne ne le connait alors on se retrouve à trois pelos en rond à manger un chipster en buvant du jus d'orange dans des gobelets en plastique.
Et personne ne parle.
Wouhou !


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juin 2011)

Non, ça c'est le pot qu'on avait fait pour ton ancien pseudo, je me rappelle plus du nom.


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2011)

Alors voila, dès que ça se barre un peu en c.....es, môssieu se barre...

Comment qu'ils sont surfaits les barons de l'ourdi à c't'heure 
Seigneur du château qu'ils disaient !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

On peut, avoir envie de se barrer du Forum 
... sans que ce soit le fait de ne pas supporter les Barons 
... troisième position après les Ecuyers, Chevaliers 
... reste qu'il vaut mieux être un Baron riche qu'un Marquis sans le sous :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2011)

Barrez-vous !...
Tous !... 
Qu'il ne reste que les femmes !... 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

Et Bobby...
Il a dit qu'il restait.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Barrez-vous !...
> Tous !...
> Qu'il ne reste que les femmes !...
> 
> :love:



Que ferais-tu de toutes ces femmes, à toi tout seul ? 
On reste, au cas ou :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et Bobby...
> Il a dit qu'il restait.



Ah nan !&#8230; 
Il calte, lui aussi !&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et Bobby...
> Il a dit qu'il restait.


Nan nan.

J'ai dit que je partais pas, nuance. 

En même temps, c'est pour mon activité frénétique ici bas...


----------



## jugnin (7 Juin 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Barrez-vous !...
> Tous !...
> Qu'il ne reste que les femmes !...
> 
> :love:





chailleran6 a dit:


> Que ferais-tu de toutes ces femmes, à toi tout seul ?
> On reste, au cas ou :love:





tirhum a dit:


> Ah nan !
> Il calte, lui aussi !



Euh, vous en voyez où des femmes, vous ?

Ya bien stephaaanie, mais enfin voilà, quoi. Nan, ya pus dgonzesses au bar, et cest bien pour ça quil se vide. Voilà ce qui arrive quand ont met des adolescents aux manettes, on nattrape pas les mouches avec du vinaigre, les enfants ! 

Sinon, je respecte la décision de Ponk. Je ferai le duettiste teigneux et iconoclaste tout seul, vous verrez, ce sera quelque chose ! 

Ou peut-être que je vais me barrer aussi, baronner dans une autre baronnie. Mais jouvrirai un sujet avant, cest promis.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais jouvrirai un sujet avant, cest promis.



S'pece de copieur teigneux et iconoclaste, va !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2011)

Bon, la meilleure façon de partir c'est de s'en aller, non ?...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

Ouais.
Allez, salut.


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2011)

A l'occase je veux bien quelques travaux de correction.

Bises monsieur.

(Allez, je m'autorise un :love: )


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2011)

Une femme !...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2011)

Allez ... on se calme !:rateau:
Pendant quelques années, j'ai été un contributeur "compulsif" du Bar ... c'était devenu pour moi un lieu de rencontres virtuelles par excellence, un exutoire à des périodes un peu difficiles et l'occasion de franches rigolades devant l'écran !
Maintenant, je poste de plus en plus rarement et j'avoue que l'envie de rigoler se fait de plus en plus rare...
Le forum a évolué - bien ou mal ? Je n'en sais rien !
Malgré mon grand âge D) je ne dirai jamais : "C'était mieux avant !" ... c'était tout simplement différent.
Chacun de nous "fait" ce forum ... à nous de le façonner tel que nous le voulons - trop facile de dire : "ce sont les autres qui fichent la m......" ... et partir ne sert à rien !
Je ne sais plus qui a dit : "L'échec c'est quand on abandonne !" ... alors, n'abandonnez pas !


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2011)

à 19h59 pétantes ! (pour le Jité de Claire Chazal&#8230;  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne sais plus qui a dit : "L'échec c'est quand on abandonne !" ... alors, n'abandonnez pas !



dixit le gars qui a fait 15 fois ses adieux !


----------



## mado (7 Juin 2011)

Tu es jaloux parce qu'il l'a fait plus de fois que toi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> dixit le gars qui a fait 15 fois ses adieux !


Ben quoi ? J'ai jamais abandonné !:love:


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2011)

mado a dit:


> Tu es jaloux parce qu'il l'a fait plus de fois que toi !



quelle cafteuse !! tu mériterais une fessée !

:love:



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ben quoi ? J'ai jamais abandonné !:love:



pourtant l'idée ne t'a jamais abandonné non plus ! pis t'es revenu avec une Harley, ça nous a fait drôle !

imagine Ponk revenir avec une 103 kittée Pollini ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h01 ----------

ps : je ne suis revenu QUE pour coucher (Web'O c'est fait!, Benjamin c'est fait! Mackie c'est fait!)


----------



## boodou (7 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ps : je ne suis revenu QUE pour coucher (Web'O c'est fait!, Benjamin c'est fait! Mackie c'est fait!)



Et Toximityx et Anthony tu les a pas encore enfilé ? 
On les sent encore un peu tendus &#8230;


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2011)

MAIS BORDEL, j'avançais prudemment pour dompter le Toxy et tu me plantes le coup en m'outant direct !!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------

pis ayé, compte effacé !


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Juin 2011)

Compte effacé ?
Il n'avait pas demandé à ce que son compte soit clôt, plutôt ?
Tout ce que ce type a créé ici n'est plus accessible par une recherche ?
Hé bé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2011)

J'aurais écrit "que son compte soit clos" plutôt.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (8 Juin 2011)

Comme quoi, pour cetraines choses, ils savent être rapide :hein::hein:


----------



## Fìx (8 Juin 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Comme quoi, pour cetraines choses, ils savent être rapide :hein::hein:



Ouep.... vraiment un coup de veine que l'un d'entre eux ait eu un creux entre 2 partielles, pile à c'moment là! Tssss....


----------



## jugnin (8 Juin 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Comme quoi, pour cetraines choses, ils savent être rapide :hein::hein:





Fìx a dit:


> Ouep.... vraiment un coup de veine que l'un d'entre eux ait eu un creux entre 2 partielles, pile à c'moment là! Tssss....



Vous savez que vous faites preuve d&#8217;un TRES mauvais esprit ?!


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Compte effacé ?
> Il n'avait pas demandé à ce que son compte soit clôt, plutôt ?
> Tout ce que ce type a créé ici n'est plus accessible par une recherche ?
> Hé bé.




Alors c'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi.
Je ne pense pas que Ponk demandait un truc aussi radical.
Mais pour saisir la nuance fallait peut-être un peu (trop) de sensibilité, ça ressemble à du gâchis en tous cas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Comme quoi, pour cetraines choses, ils savent être rapide :hein::hein:


Ouais.

Quand on voit que d'autres doivent pleurer pendant 3 jours pour voir leur compte effacé... là pour le coup ça n'a pas trainé, hein. :sleep:

Ceci dit, je constate que les "barons" et les "emmerdeurs chroniques" ont l'air d'être un poil plus d'une demi-douzaine. On dirait même qu'il y a de nouvelles têtes.
Dingue hein?


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
je comprends les interrogations et la frustration. Je vous demande pour un temps encore de ne pas seller les grands chevaux, le temps qu&#8217;une réponse plus complète vous soit faite. En attendant, voici ce que je peux vous dire :

Ponkhead a fait une demande pour ne plus accéder au forum, demande en réponse de laquelle il lui a été proposé un changement de mail et mot de passe pour ne rien perdre et qu&#8217;il ait un droit au remord. Ce qu&#8217;il a refusé. C&#8217;est en fonction de ce souhait qu&#8217;a été pris la décision technique de suppression.

Ceci dit, certains d&#8217;entres vous doivent avoir les moyens de contacter Ponkhead directement pour plus de détail&#8230;

D&#8217;autres informations viendront sans doute de la part de l&#8217;équipe d&#8217;administration.

Voilà


----------



## jugnin (8 Juin 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> [COLOR=«*Green*»]
> 
> Ceci dit, certains dentres vous doivent avoir les moyens de contacter Ponkhead directement



Ouais, dailleurs, je vends son adresse email, pour ceux que ça intéresse. Enchères par MP.

Ensuite viendront les statuettes, porte-clés, fausses crêtes, faux nez, le temps que je règle deux ou trois détails avec mon fabriquant chinois. Mais cest pas pour me faire de la thune, hein. Enfin si, mais pas que. Les bénéfices iront à la FOP (Fondation des Orphelins du Ponk), structure daccueil et découte pour les fix et les araignées à la dérive. Cest pour éviter quils deviennent délinquants. Pis ça me fera une excellente vitrine légale pour mes trafics en tous genre.


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2011)

Bon alors si c'est ce qu'il voulait..



Mais quel emmerdeur


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (8 Juin 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Les bénéfices iront à la FOP (Fondation des  Orphelins du Ponk), structure d&#8217;accueil et d&#8217;écoute pour les fix et les  araignées à la dérive. C&#8217;est pour éviter qu&#8217;ils deviennent délinquants.



vous êtes trop bon


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2011)

mado a dit:


> Mais quel emmerdeur



Rhôôôô non : simplement taquin jusquau bout


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2011)

perso, je suis pour la catharsis.


----------



## jugnin (8 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> perso, je suis pour la catharsis.



Ah vi, mais fais gaffe, hein. Si tu interdis aux gens dexprimer leur douleur, de faire le deuil du _meilleur dentre nous_, cest la porte ouverte à tous les extrémismes. Dici à ce que la FOP se transforme en SPAU (Secte Ponkiste Activiste Underground), ya quun pas.


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2011)

comment que tu fais exprès de toujours lire l'inverse de ce que j'écris, malandrin ! face aviné ! bachibouzouk !


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Ponkhead a fait une demande pour ne plus accéder au forum, demande en réponse de laquelle il lui a été proposé un changement de mail et mot de passe pour ne rien perdre et quil ait un droit au remord. Ce quil a refusé. Cest en fonction de ce souhait qua été pris la décision technique de suppression.


Du coup ça supprime également toutes ses photos dans les fils concernés
Vu qu'il les hébergeait sur les albums de son profil... :hein:


----------



## Luc G (8 Juin 2011)

Il me manquera mais le droit de disparaître est bien un droit.


----------



## Arlequin (8 Juin 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> ... sur les albums de son profil... :hein:



les quoi ? 
les albums ? 
c'est encore nécessaire de garder ça ? 
ça ralentit les serveurs, ça prend de la place, ça n'aide pas les nouveaux gentils membres, toussa toussa

j'te foutrais tout ça en l'air moi

naméo


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2011)

Comme dit ... ma troisième demande de quitter le Forum, est en route ... devenu *Accro à MacG* ... il est temps de tourner la page, certes enrichissante ... aucun regret de ma part, il y a une vie en dehors du Forum, vendredi je pars à la découverte de la France profonde.

Excellente continuation à tous ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2011)




----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2011)

C'était qui PonkHead ?


----------



## subsole (8 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Comme dit ... ma troisième demande de quitter le Forum,



C'est une épidémie, je parie que vous avez tous mangé du concombre et des germes de soja allemand. ^^
Tchuss


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> C'était qui PonkHead ?



Un grand Nez.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2011)

Popopop!

C'est pas "le fil des adieux de tous ceux à qui ça va prendre comme une envie de pisser", c'est le dernier sujet (d'adieu) ouvert par notre Ponk à nous qu'on avait.

Ca se respecte, merde.

Allez, dégagez, tous, allez me faire vos adieux ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca se respecte, merde. Allez, dégagez, tous, allez me faire vos adieux ailleurs.



Si tu étais au fait des choses, tu verrais cela :> http://forums.macg.co/8760172-post3.html
La voie est train de se libérer ... et va pisser dans un violon



> "le fil des adieux de tous ceux à qui ça va prendre comme une envie de pisser


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (8 Juin 2011)

Ouhhh qu'il est susceptible


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2011)

Roh c'te méchanceté hé! 
"Va pisser dans un violon". 

J'en ai encore les fesses qui font bravo.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'en ai encore les fesses qui font bravo.



Pourrais-tu envisager en faire une photo ?


----------



## da capo (8 Juin 2011)

décidément, tous les enterrements se ressemblent :

le premier à causer exprime ses regrets (pouet) et les suivants au choix (ou combinent) :
- se foutent sur la gueule,
- se bourrent la gueule,
- parlent de cul
- en rajoutent dans le patos

à part ça c'est un bon sujet


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> décidément, tous les enterrements se ressemblent..



Tous ?
Vraiment ?


----------



## da capo (8 Juin 2011)

mado a dit:


> Tous ?
> Vraiment ?



oui, oui, même celui (surtout celui ?) de mon premier moi.

à ceci près que toi et notre lapine êtes inégalables, et d'une compagnie et d'un esprit à tel point stratosphérique qu'ils transcendent le moindre fil auquel vous participez !

on vous donnerait un sujet à plomber le plus gai des serins que vous en feriez de l'or.

sinon, je prends de l'avance parce que les enterrements, ça vaut pas les anniversaires 
bon annif :*


----------



## mado (8 Juin 2011)

Ah la belle exagération transalpine.. 

En revanche c'était particulièrement vrai de monsieur Ponkhead (pour revenir _dans _le sujet..).


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Comme dit ... ma troisième demande de quitter le Forum, est en route ... devenu *Accro à MacG* ... il est temps de tourner la page, certes enrichissante ... aucun regret de ma part, il y a une vie en dehors du Forum, vendredi je pars à la découverte de la France profonde.
> 
> Excellente continuation à tous ...



Ah bon, faut dire adieu quand on part pour nos vacances d'été ?
En septembre ou ouvre un fil re-bonjour ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2011)

Une perte dont le forum ne se remettra pas... Il faut dire qu'avec son appendice il calait bien le serveur :love:


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2011)

le prochain départ me rend triste.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2011)

D'ailleurs, quand un ancien, un membre avec un historique certain sur ce forum, demande la suppression de son compte, il serait assez bienvenu de tenter d'en savoir plus, voire d'entamer une discussion si possible.

Plutôt que d'agir promptement et avec précipitation (salut toxi). Un autre reproche qu'on *vous** fera alors c'est de mettre certains problèmes sous la pile et de régler trop rapidement ceux qui vous arrangent&#8230;

* ici, ou ailleurs, des verts ou des bleus.


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2011)

tu dis ça parce que tu es en colère&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2011)

Même pas.


----------



## jugnin (8 Juin 2011)

Je propose une tentative de clonage.

[YOUTUBE]9qdB0g3cCSA[/YOUTUBE]

(notice en anglais)


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2011)

jugnin est tellement troublé que je suis obligé d'agir sur son code&#8230; :affraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Juin 2011)

zut alors...

je ne le connais pas personnellement mais j'aimais bien son peronnage virtuel.

si quelqu'un peut le saluer pour moi merci a lui

petit_louis


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> le prochain départ me rend triste.



Mon départ ? 

Si c'était mon choix sans que je doive me justifier, uniquement par envie de faire autre chose ... 

Personne ne poserait une (la) question à un membre récent ... 



> D'ailleurs, quand un ancien, *un membre avec un historique* certain sur ce forum, demande la suppression de son compte, il serait assez bienvenu de tenter d'en savoir plus, voire d'entamer une discussion si possible.


 :love: oublie ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juin 2011)

Ce que veut dire WebO, c'est que tes messages ils peuvent être effacés, c'est pas grave. 


Pour d'autres posteurs, ça peut faire chier de perdre des posts drôles, ou intelligents, ou même de belles photos.

... Du coup tu n'es pas concerné.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Mon départ ?



Non
Le tien on s'en cogne en fait.
Si
Vraiment.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non
> Le tien on s'en cogne en fait.
> Si
> Vraiment.



Toujours aussi sec ... tranchant, cassant ... c'est ton crédo


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Toujours aussi sec ... tranchant, cassant ... c'est ton crédo


Non.
Franc.
Simplement.


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2011)

ouais, bah on va se calmer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------




chailleran6 a dit:


> Mon départ ?



non.

chacun ses choix. Je respecte le tien aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juin 2011)

Japprends le départ, il y a quelques jours, dun autre membre dont jappréciais les interventions : http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-macgeneration/quitter-macgeneration-711452.html

Il était très cultivé et se montrait pertinent dans les fils techniques (par rapport à moi, en tout cas). Jai pu polémiquer avec lui en toute courtoisie, ce qui est rare. Je ne veux pas faire de procès dintention à qui que ce soit, et je ne peux me référer à un passé que je nai pas connu. Même si le renouvellement des membres est une chose normale, de tels départs sont toujours une perte (et bien dautres membres connus peuvent envisager de partir sans que bien sûr jen sache rien). Sils sont motivés par des raisons strictement personnelles, soit : rien à dire, sinon souhaiter une bonne continuation aux partants. Mais sil y a des motifs au moins partiellement liés au fonctionnement des forums, à latmosphère qui y règne, à la communication quon y entretient avec les responsables ou avec dautres membres... Il est inévitable de ressentir une usure au fil des années ; mais il existe peut-être aussi des démarches qui permettent den atténuer leffet. Je n'ai pas la solution, évidemment. Les anciens de MacGénération sont mieux placés à cet égard, parce qu'il ont vu changer ce site.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Depuis que je te connais, je m'arrache les cheveux.



Menteur !


----------



## benjamin (10 Juin 2011)

Eh, reviens, c'était pour rire!  

:mouais:


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> le prochain départ me rend triste.



C'était qui donc le prochain départ si ce n'était point chiant6* ? Certainement pas Supermoquette qui, au passage, me distilla un excellent** cours sur les smilies ascii.




*copyright by PonkHead
**mais bref

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h59 ----------

_On me souffle dans l'oreillette que c'est finalement bien Supermoquette qui nous quitte. Seulement, plutôt que de disparaître, il aura préféré vendre au plus offrant, sur eBay, son pseudo. Pas loin de 30 000 messages et une force disco du tonnerre, ça vaut bien quelques euros&#8230;_


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2011)

si ça peut aider à ce que la suisse échappe à une notation révisée et un plan du FMI, je veux bien en donner 12&#8364;


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> On me souffle dans l'oreillette que c'est finalement bien Supermoquette qui nous quitte. Seulement, plutôt que de disparaître, il aura préféré vendre au plus offrant, sur eBay, son pseudo. Pas loin de 30 000 messages et une force disco du tonnerre, ça vaut bien quelques euros&#8230;



Tu devrais faire attention !


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> _On me souffle dans l'oreillette que c'est finalement bien Supermoquette qui nous quitte. Seulement, plutôt que de disparaître, il aura préféré vendre au plus offrant, sur eBay, son pseudo. Pas loin de 30 000 messages et une force disco du tonnerre, ça vaut bien quelques euros&#8230;_



dire que j'avais le mot de passe de gribouille


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Tu devrais faire attention !



Qui z'essayent tiens !


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2011)

chiche !


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2011)

a partir de mardi par contre


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2011)

Rhôôôoooo, le vil&#8230; 

Tu peux toujours te gratter pour avoir des illustrations !


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2011)

Ponk qui s'en va, lol... je sais même pas quoi en penser, je trouve ça bien pour lui en fait. Il a fallu quand même qu'il ouvre un topic le vieux :rateau:

Tiendra pas 1 mois et reviendra avec un pseudo encore plus pourri et un avatar encore plus laid


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Juin 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Un forum est un lieu d'échange - on y prend, on y apporte. Pas forcément à égales quantités, ça dépend des jours, des gens...
> 
> ...



J'imagine que tu ne liras pas ce message, mais bon... Tu me manqueras PonkHead, et ton humour particulier aussi. 

Salut.


----------



## wip (15 Juin 2011)

Tchao l'artiste


----------



## boddy (16 Juin 2011)

Il est peut être parti pour écrire son bestseller.
Ou pour finir une de ces nouvelles.

En attendant, sa prose va manquer ici.
Il me faisait bien rire.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2011)

Dommage pour MacG... :rateau:
Mais c'est peut-être mieux ainsi pour lui, par contre.


----------



## subsole (16 Juin 2011)

boddy a dit:


> Il est peut être parti pour écrire son bestseller.



_Petit producteur de déprime en grève reconductible._

Cette fois la grève n'a pas été reconduite.


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juin 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Ouhhh qu'il est susceptible



moi je suis toujours là et pas trop susceptible ... quoi que ... 

sinon ... tu sais où j'habite


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2012)

Sympa ce thread, ça parle de quoi ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Janvier 2012)

De toi, entre autres


----------



## Luc G (25 Janvier 2012)

supermoquette a dit:


> Sympa ce thread, ça parle de quoi ?



Ça parle


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)

Faudrait savoir pourquoi, certains en arrivent là


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Janvier 2012)

On sait.
Et c'est tout l'inverse de ce à quoi tu penses.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)

Tu lis mes pensées ? depuis quand


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Janvier 2012)

ET sinon ?

Il va bien le PonkHead ?


----------



## ergu (26 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Il va bien le PonkHead ?



Bah, il a dû rempiler sous un autre pseudo, c'te looser, à essayer de quaser ses p'tites blagues minables.
C'est pathétique.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Bah, il a dû rempiler sous un autre pseudo, c'te looser, à essayer de quaser ses p'tites blagues minables.
> C'est pathétique.



xondousan ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> xondousan ?



Pas du tout, même si je fais partie de ceux qui sont revenus 
J'ai du coup, résolu un problème de recherche sur Google  avec un nouvel IP ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Tu lis mes pensées ? depuis quand


Je connais le discours. 


Edit : t'es pas obligé de me faire la réflexion sur le fil ET en coup d'boule, pour être sûr que je la voie. :sleep:


----------



## ergu (26 Janvier 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J
> Edit : t'es pas obligé de me faire la réflexion sur le fil ET en coup d'boule, pour être sûr que je la voie. :sleep:



xond' ?
T'as oublié le MP, le message visiteur et le commentaire !


----------



## Nephou (26 Janvier 2012)

en attendant la commercialisation de la captation officielle de cette tournée d&#8217;adieux en DVD, blueray disc et sur les plateformes de téléchargement légales, je tire le rideau&#8230;


----------

